# Help About Audio System!



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

I recently brought a '98 Nissan Sentra GXE....It came with the standard Audio system....
First of all.....does anyone know how many Watts the Original Audio Player produces???

Second of all, Im a 16 year old, so my budget is kinda tight....So what would be the best way to sup up my audio system..... I do want it nice and loud, but NOT loud enough to rock the car!!!

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont know how many watts the head unit produces. Is it a tape player, cd player, or just a radio. When I started my system my budget was tight too. This is how I started my system.

1) I got a new headunit. 

2) Got an amp and subs.

3) Then I installed some new speakers.

Dont try to buy everything at once because that will kill you. It took me a while to get this, and I still dont have enough money to do what I want.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, this is just a basic radio and Casette player (and a bad one at that!)...... 
OK....the headunit.....im new at this....so u gotta please help me out..... A headunit is the a set of speakers which u put above the back seat right??
And Amplifiers.....whats its specs? Is it really important to add an Amp? or can I add speakers without Amps?

Z-Man

P.S:- 97 Sentra rite? Added any other stuff to it?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

The head unit is the thing in the dash that you play the music with. CD Player, Kassette Player, or radio. It is the "brain" of the system because its what sends the music to the speakers. There are so many amps, which you would have to look through and see what you can afford, what is good, and so on. You can get new speakers now, and dont necessarily need an amp, but if you dont get an amp, atleast get a new radio which can push the speakers more. Im getting some speakers now, and down the road adding an amp for the added power, but the amp is not required.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

zman said:


> *OK....the headunit.....im new at this....so u gotta please help me out..... A headunit is the a set of speakers which u put above the back seat right??*


A headunit is the actual radio/cd player/tape player...the tuner in general.

*



Is it really important to add an Amp? or can I add speakers without Amps?

Click to expand...

*You can add speakers without an amp no problem, so long as they're rated/optimizedfor lower wattage. Most aftermarket CD players are rated at about 45-50 watts. This means you get about 12 watts per channel peak. If you head up to Best Buy for instance, Blaupunkts are a really good way to go. They're a good quality, good sounding speaker for a decent price. So if you just want better sound and a cd player, find a cd headunit you like, and then pick up some speakers. You can always add amps and subs later.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The usual rule of thumb is that the stock HU is junk-tastic. You're looking at _maybe_ 10w RMS. However, it's not a total wash. I would recommend picking up some Blaupunkt, Infinity, or Kenwood 6.5" speakers and putting them in for starters. See what you think, and then worry about the HU. Blaus, Infinitys, and Kenwoods all have high enough sensitivity to respond to stock HU power, but high enough RMS ratings to stand an aftermarket CD player. You're looking at spending ~$70 for a real nice 3-way set that will sound great for a starter system.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

ah to the days when 70 dollars quenched my audio needs in a speaker, and now I pine for the focal component set, cost 750 a pair, but I can get most stuff at dealer cost now a days, so hey


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

omega said:


> *ah to the days when 70 dollars quenched my audio needs in a speaker, and now I pine for the focal component set, cost 750 a pair, but I can get most stuff at dealer cost now a days, so hey  *


Mmmmm, Focals  I'll just "settle" for my Image Dynamics for now.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

shane said:


> *
> 
> Mmmmm, Focals  I'll just "settle" for my Image Dynamics for now. *


another good choice  now I have to get diamond 6 1/2s heh 
no real diamond speakers


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeh.. first I bought a


1.) Kenwood CD-Dash 200w... 50 watts to each speaker for $180

then after a week went by or so I bought

2.) Kenwood 6 1/2' rear and front speakers $59.99 a pair, 280 watts a piece

now I am trying to save for an MTX amp and Kenwood Subs.
I am getting the 2 10' inch subs complete ina box with Plexiglass view for only $130 bux, with 800 watts max in each Sub.

I have been saving for the Subs and Amp for 3 weeks now 

You do not need an amplifier for the speakers and subwoofers, most people only get and amp to power the Subwoofers. Unless you got alot of money then you can have the amp power the speakers and subwoofers, but I recommend have the 
Headunit power the speakers, and an Amp power your subwoofers if you get any


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The reason I installed my amp before my speakers is because when I bought the car it had the stock speakers up front and had some on the rear deck. They sounded ok so I just got the amp and subs installed. I am now installing some new speakers because the ones in there are begining to sound really really bad.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

omega said:


> *now I have to get diamond 6 1/2s heh
> no real diamond speakers *


Diamonds are teh winnar - I _love_ mine.


----------

